# kitec



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

is this the same as quest pipe fittings? or is it like the brass fittings? i see advertisement for class action lawsuit.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

plumjoe said:


> is this the same as quest pipe fittings? or is it like the brass fittings? i see advertisement for class action lawsuit.


There were at least 4-types of fittings at the end. They started with yellow-brass compression fittings, then added yellow-brass crimp fittings, then added red-brass crimp fittings and finally added plastic crimp fittings.

Mark


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I guess in Canada this is still in the new news stage....

http://www.kitecsettlement.com/docs/PreliminaryApprovalOrderCanada.pdf


----------



## AllAces777 (Nov 23, 2010)

Worked for a company that installed Kitec for 10 years. One of the biggest installers in the valley. They went out of business due to the lawsuit.

Heard the rumers that the other boys are next, Wirsbo, Zurn, Viega, etc. All for using the yellow brass fittings. 

Better look into the repipe business I guess.

ToUtahNow is correct in the amount and types of fittings. :thumbsup:


----------



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

i have had problem with zurn pex to copper adapters. i thought it was just bad luck, but now i am starting to wonder.


----------

